# Any Fosgate RFX-8140 Owners?



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone here own an RF RFX-8140 deck? If so please post a few pictures so I can drool! I've been looking for one for nearly a year now and had ZERO luck! 

Also if any previous owners would like to chime in with their thoughts on the unit that would be awesome as well.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Email to me from Eric Russell the WebWizard at Rockford Fosgate regarding :
-----------------------------------
Rockford fosgate Headunit RFX8140

Response Via Email(Eric) - 03/30/2012 02:51 PM

Hi Prime,

Yeah, back in the day I worked in RTTI and wrote the RFX8140 owner's manual so I'm pretty familiar with it. Our internal product development guru Garry Springgay (currently writes for Performance Auto & Sound) was the actual engineer that laid out a majority of the feature targets. He also did extensive development testing on the models before they went into production... I can tell you the RFX8140 was arguably the best source unit Rockford Fosgate ever made. It is a preamp only model producing up to 8.5 VRMS single ended (RCA) and 17 VRMS balanced. This combined with a 50-ohm output impedance meant you could literally drive dozens of amplifiers without any significant signal loss. Quite the epic source unit for it's time. I've included links to both the owner's manual and data sheet for your reference.

Title: 1997 RFX Source Units - owner's manual

http://rftech.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/348 

I wish you the best of luck with the installation on this vehicle. I'm sure it will be bad-ass.

Best Regards,
Eric Russell
Rockford Fosgate WebWizard


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow thank you for sharing that e-mail. I live the simplicity of the 8140. It's certainly not going to win any sexiness awards for sure. But when it comes to SQ I do think its an overlooked unit. 

I have contacted RF in the past about parts availability for the 8140 an dog course all replacement parts are now long gone like most of our favorite old school decks. 

My search continues.......


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Quick bump.... Anyone else have any experience with these? How about reliability?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Made by Delco, reliable as a brick IME.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yup, the damned things never broke. Ever. I loved them and never had a single return on one.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I thought they were made by Fujitsu Ten. My 8443's harness would also work with my RF unit. I think it was the 8230.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The second gen units were. The original models were Delco units.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

JuiceMan88 said:


> It's certainly not going to win any sexiness awards for sure.


That's just part of the built in security 


Hotdog wrote on the 17 Sep 2011 "the 8000 series were made by Delco and had a patented digitally aligned tuner. This series also featured the remote with the "Diamond R" switching function. It was said internally that we were wrapping a $20.00 bill around each one as they left the factory. The 8140 is arguably the best source unit ever made (yes even better then the best Alpine ever made) because it was the first source unit to feature a switching power supply for the PREAMP section. Richard Clark designed it and patented it for us"


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The tuner on the 8140 was absolutely stellar. You can definitely tell that was Delco made because it would pull in stations from WAY out and hold onto them forever. All it needed was a knob instead of the buttons for volume.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

And I believe this was the model that you could add an addition ir emitter and some other part in the remote and double the range..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> All it needed was a knob instead of the buttons for volume.


Same opinion here. The design of the face looks great but those push buttons for volume turned many people away I'm sure. Especially considering it was designed to be a "competition" unit were most people would desire a knob.


----------



## foxracer (Jul 17, 2013)

hey , i have two of these units in storage . have only used one a few years back . still planning on putting it in a full old school setup with epx2 and multiple punch power amps speakers and subs . i could find out about international shipping if u wanted one


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

foxracer said:


> hey , i have two of these units in storage . have only used one a few years back . still planning on putting it in a full old school setup with epx2 and multiple punch power amps speakers and subs . i could find out about international shipping if u wanted one


PM Sent!


----------



## HondaGuy (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow, fellow RFX-8140 owners...didn't know there are still a few of us out there!

Congrats if you still or can get your hands on one of these units. I complete in IASCA circuit back in the mid 90s (before the whole SPL drag race thing) with this unit and took 1st over all in my power class/category/region. Good times!

Like Prime mova said, it's one of the best unit of its time (maybe all time) and makes a killer combination when equipped with a symmetry epx2 and properly designed and installed system (spent 400+ hours on mine).

JuiceMan88, I'm glad I took it off my competition system when I settle down and sold my car. Managed to convince my wife when she bought her '97 Accord by doing a A/B comparison test with factory CD deck on April 25th 1997 & never looked back (her OEM stuffs remained "mint condition" in RF boxes all these years). We still use her car daily as our second car and my 8140 used daily for 16 years & 3 month. 

Reliable? You bet!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

HondaGuy said:


> Wow, fellow RFX-8140 owners...didn't know there are still a few of us out there!
> 
> Congrats if you still or can get your hands on one of these units. I complete in IASCA circuit back in the mid 90s (before the whole SPL drag race thing) with this unit and took 1st over all in my power class/category/region. Good times!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the rundown! Great info.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

JuiceMan88 said:


> Anyone here own an RF RFX-8140 deck? If so please post a few pictures so I can drool! I've been looking for one for nearly a year now and had ZERO luck!


Just a couple of pics of the rfx-8140


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

^ VERY nice! I would love to own that. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

closest thing I have is a rfx-9300


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Bump on the remote mod.. Anyone remember that? It was link on their website that was like 'special projects' or something like that...


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Bump on the remote mod.. Anyone remember that? It was link on their website that was like 'special projects' or something like that...


The center button on the remote can be used for controlling neon lights or amp racks that electronically foldout or any other cool tech that you want to add to your install.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Prime mova said:


> The center button on the remote can be used for controlling neon lights or amp racks that electronically foldout or any other cool tech that you want to add to your install.


Im talking about the mod for the remote where you added in another IR piece and something else and it doubled the range...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I never heard of that mod and I sold a TON of those HUs.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> I never heard of that mod and I sold a TON of those HUs.


I am having an impossible time finding one that isn't either beat all to crap or overpriced. I guess there isn't a median! Haha


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, when you say over priced, how much are they looking for please ?


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> Lol, when you say over priced, how much are they looking for please ?


Usually $225-250. I'd pay that for a NIB one but seeing as they are next to impossible to find and service parts for I wouldn't go that high on a used one. Just my personal thoughts though. I've researched them pretty heavily and found 3 for sale in the last year. None really mint however.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> I never heard of that mod and I sold a TON of those HUs.


It was on the website back when the unit was released in like a special mods area or something. I did it to my 8140 and it did make the range longer...


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

I've got a RFX8250, I found it in France in 2012




but it's not a 8140..


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It was on the website back when the unit was released in like a special mods area or something. I did it to my 8140 and it did make the range longer...


That would have come in handy a few times. VERY handy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm asking around to see if anyone has the details on the mod...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

And, for fun, open up the remote. At the top you will see the extra spot for the other IR sender...


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

[email protected]'go said:


> I've got a RFX8250, I found it in France in 2012
> 
> 
> 
> but it's not a 8140..




Certainly an amazing piece however.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

not the King of my different HU, I'm testing ALL this HU only on Flat.. and in home
: Cool:


----------



## blkramair (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a brand new never installed in the factory packaging mint condition RFX-8140 high end competition head unit and matching RFX-8601 6 Disc CD Changer (same high end CD specs as head unit) complete with all accessories (remote, faceplate case, wiring harnesses, mounting accessories, etc) in the original boxes that I bought new and was saving for an old school competition Rockford system install for my 1966 Chevelle that is being restored and will be a while before completed. 

New the headunit retailed for $849 and the CD changer was $449; not interested in separating as they were designed to work together with all accessories. 

Make me a fair offer and I maybe interested in selling them; email address below.

They are brand new and this as a good as it gets if you are looking for this rare competition high end head unit and changer.

Thanks,

Mark 
[email protected]
Shawnee, Kansas


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've found that the 8601 changers have been going dirt cheap. The last few on eBay that have been BNIB have went for $20-70. 

Only seen one 8140 on eBay in two years though and one on CL. I've located two in New Zealand (one new and one used) but shipping is hardcore. Probably gonna give up the search.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That's because it was just a Panasonic changer with an RF logo on it. Same bus system too, iirc. I know this, it's not as special as the HU was by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## blkramair (Sep 20, 2013)

I would be willing to sell both new mint NIB RFX-8140 head unit and RFX-8601 changer for $400 plus shipping. 

Located in Kansas so shipping is affordable to Kentucky.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> That's because it was just a Panasonic changer with an RF logo on it. Same bus system too, iirc. I know this, it's not as special as the HU was by any stretch of the imagination.



Very true, but I figured it would be very useful for saving wear and tear on the 8140s innards when not doing "critical" listening.


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Back from the dead.

Anyone currently running this HU? I have a question about wiring.


----------



## zike911 (Oct 20, 2009)

veleno said:


> Back from the dead.
> 
> Anyone currently running this HU? I have a question about wiring.


That's an amazing coincidence, Veleno. I just recently found this deck in my shed. It was a gift from my previous neighbor many years ago. Only thing is, it's missing the harness...
But now that I read through this thread, I want to get this thing going!

Anyone know of a type of harness that will fit the pins? Or a clever way to get her hooked up?


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

zike911 said:


> That's an amazing coincidence, Veleno. I just recently found this deck in my shed. It was a gift from my previous neighbor many years ago. Only thing is, it's missing the harness...
> But now that I read through this thread, I want to get this thing going!
> 
> Anyone know of a type of harness that will fit the pins? Or a clever way to get her hooked up?


There is a wiring layout sheet that comes with the player. I'll see if I can take a picture/scan it and post it up for you.


----------

